# Fun-filled Sunday on Donner Summit



## freighttraininguphill (Jun 7, 2011)

I had a great time Sunday on Donner Summit. Went up there to watch the the Donner Summit Time Trial. This year there were a couple tandems, which I didn't see last year. 

After watching the racers suffer, I had to do some suffering of my own (of course!). I descended and climbed back up. I was hoping to be able to do this 3 mile climb in 30 minutes or less, and I did it in approximately 29:50, in spite of the stubborn 20 pounds that just won't come off.

Unfortunately my Contour died permanently this time. It couldn't be turned off, requiring a battery pull. When I put the battery back in it wouldn't turn on, in spite of following the advice in Contour's FAQ and doing a reset. I felt like throwing the damn thing off a cliff, but hopefully their support can get me a working camera.

After going over the other side of the mountain and climbing back up the west side for the second time, my friend filmed my descent to Donner Lake with a camcorder mounted on the moonroof of his Honda Ridgeline. Since the audio was 100% wind noise, I added music but left just enough of the raw audio for effect.

https://vimeo.com/35820242

I continued down Donner Pass Road to Northwoods Blvd for the final steep, painful climb of the day. It's short, but it's a good one!

Panorama shots made from several photos stitched together in friend's camera

































3 riders climbing up









After finishing the climb up Donner Pass Road









Top of Northwoods Blvd in Truckee









Somebody had a little fun with the rocks on the west side of Donner Pass Road near the summit.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Donner summit huh?

Nice.

What did you have for dinner? :yikes:


----------



## freighttraininguphill (Jun 7, 2011)

MB1 said:


> Donner summit huh?
> 
> Nice.
> 
> What did you have for dinner? :yikes:


Prime rib, medium rare. Gotta rebuild those muscles, you know.


----------



## nonsleepingjon (Oct 18, 2002)

I like the rock people.


----------



## JAC526 (Jun 10, 2011)

Well done.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

JAC526 said:


> Well done.


excellent job. Love Rock People! (Ghosts of Donner party?).
Seems like you worked super-hard on the climb, great work! your heart rate is often this close to 200? beautiful views...


----------



## freighttraininguphill (Jun 7, 2011)

JAC526 said:


> Well done.





55x11 said:


> excellent job. Love Rock People! (Ghosts of Donner party?).
> Seems like you worked super-hard on the climb, great work! your heart rate is often this close to 200? beautiful views...


Thank you.  I was pushing pretty hard at the end of the climb because I wanted to climb it in 30 minutes or less, so my heart rate hit 201. Normally it's in the 180s to 190s on climbs.

When I first saw the rock people I didn't want to stop in the middle of the climb so I continued on to the summit, turned around, descended, and took the picture.  I try to avoid stopping on climbs unless I have to. Now if it was a once-in-a-lifetime shot like a bobcat or mountain lion, you bet I'd be hitting those brakes right away! I would LOVE to see a bobcat!

I really wish my Contour helmet camera hadn't died, as I really wanted to show everyone the views you get while climbing. Not to mention the superior picture quality and quiet, rattle-free audio. Helmet mounted cameras don't suffer from road noise.

The defective Contour just arrived at their offices in Seattle this morning, so hopefully I'll have a working camera before next weekend.


----------

